# Me again



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello everyone.

Well we have now found a house that we like, and due diligence has been done. We signed the papers yesterday and await the sellers reviewing the contract that our solicitor has put in place and the we will pay a deposit.

We have our Non Resident NIE numbers, once we have the house sorted, we will the apply for residency etc, but as we, at the moment, have neither a rental contract or deeds to a house we are unable to do that, not an issue we will apply as soon as we need to.

Apart from the trauma of reading Catastrales and asking about escritura's etc and having a steep learning curve in property purchasing on the ground as opposed to the comfort of a living room in England, all is well and we are ok.

Spanish is coming on well, and we have met some lovely people, who greet us like old friends.

Nothing else to report, Anyone reading this who is contemplating buying here I cannot emphasise enough the importance of a lawyer who you feel comfortable with and who speaks english. IF and i say IF because who knows, if anything goes wrong, we know we have done everything we can properly and correctly. The lawyer is the best money we have spent so far..... actually we have not paid her yet, so the best money we will pay

Bye will report back in next week.

Mods would you rather I posted this in Tasca!:cheer2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

cambio said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Well we have now found a house that we like, and due diligence has been done. We signed the papers yesterday and await the sellers reviewing the contract that our solicitor has put in place and the we will pay a deposit.
> 
> ...


 I'm happy with you posting in the main forum - its really interesting to follow your story - for newbies, "lurkers" and the rest of us. We'll move them if they become too chatty 

Jo xxx


----------



## tonemar (Nov 9, 2010)

We are in the same position, just a bit further on, actually have the house, just waiting for the UK bit to finanlise.
Regarding your lawyer, couldn't agree more strongly with you, ours has been brilliant, organised everything from NIE numbers etc, we feel we can sit back and relax, and, we also know up front what the costs will be, not, that's the cost and oh hang on there is this and that which is happening to us in the UK.
Good luck to you,
Peeps!!! get a good lawyer
T


----------



## Inalra (Mar 19, 2014)

cambio said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Well we have now found a house that we like, and due diligence has been done. We signed the papers yesterday and await the sellers reviewing the contract that our solicitor has put in place and the we will pay a deposit.
> 
> ...


I have been following your more recent posts with interest as I am heading out to Cadiz province late summer. I was, however, hoping that I would be able to sort out the residencia before we buy a house. I would feel a lot happier knowing that was done- hubby is half-Spanish so he is no problem. We will be living with my father in law until we buy a house and I wouldn't want to make such a massive purchase without having the residencia sorted. I can't wait for the Spanish bureaucracy  Did they actually say you couldn't apply for residency without a rental contract or title deeds?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Wishing you the best of luck with the proceedings Cambio, all sounds good so far.

Have you got any handy tips or links about checking catastrales and escuritas?
A good lawyer being the best advice but you are too far from me to recommend yours for us, and despite a lawyer we would want to doublecheck for ourselves.

I have a vague recollection of a website that used google maps but instead it showed the property details but can't recall what it was or maybe I'm imagining it?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Inalra said:


> I have been following your more recent posts with interest as I am heading out to Cadiz province late summer. I was, however, hoping that I would be able to sort out the residencia before we buy a house. I would feel a lot happier knowing that was done- hubby is half-Spanish so he is no problem. We will be living with my father in law until we buy a house and I wouldn't want to make such a massive purchase without having the residencia sorted. I can't wait for the Spanish bureaucracy  Did they actually say you couldn't apply for residency without a rental contract or title deeds?



Isnt residencia what it says tho?? You need to be a "resident" of Spain to have it??? Its no biggie to wait till you're there

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

glad it seems to be working out OK


----------



## Inalra (Mar 19, 2014)

jojo said:


> Isnt residencia what it says tho?? You need to be a "resident" of Spain to have it??? Its no biggie to wait till you're there
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo,

Sorry maybe I wasn't very clear. We will be there with the intention of being resident but will just be living with my father in law (who is Spanish) until we get ourselves settled and find the right house. I will be looking to get my four year old daughter into infancia so having the residencia sorted will be quite important to us. I'm now wondering whether I should apply for Spanish passports for my three little ones (aged 4, 2 and 1) to ease the process. They currently have British passports but are entitled to Spanish nationality through their dad. Any advice? Thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Inalra said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Sorry maybe I wasn't very clear. We will be there with the intention of being resident but will just be living with my father in law (who is Spanish) until we get ourselves settled and find the right house. I will be looking to get my four year old daughter into infancia so having the residencia sorted will be quite important to us. I'm now wondering whether I should apply for Spanish passports for my three little ones (aged 4, 2 and 1) to ease the process. They currently have British passports but are entitled to Spanish nationality through their dad. Any advice? Thank you



Can you not get residencia when you're living at your FILs address??? I'm sure someone with more knowledge than me will come along and be able answer your questions more definitively - I'm hopeless on passport questions lol!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Inalra said:


> I have been following your more recent posts with interest as I am heading out to Cadiz province late summer. I was, however, hoping that I would be able to sort out the residencia before we buy a house. I would feel a lot happier knowing that was done- hubby is half-Spanish so he is no problem. We will be living with my father in law until we buy a house and I wouldn't want to make such a massive purchase without having the residencia sorted. I can't wait for the Spanish bureaucracy  Did they actually say you couldn't apply for residency without a rental contract or title deeds?


Hi At first this threw me, as we wanted to buy a car, again this can only be done if you have a house here or rental agreement, however it is not a big thing. I am in Extremadura, where the time is about 1975, :lol: so any comments that I make based on what we find here. However as Jo says, residency is exactly that, to get residency you need the proof of income, healthcare and either a rental agreement or deeds to a property, proving that you are indeed "resident"



Pazcat said:


> Wishing you the best of luck with the proceedings Cambio, all sounds good so far.
> 
> Have you got any handy tips or links about checking catastrales and escuritas?
> A good lawyer being the best advice but you are too far from me to recommend yours for us, and despite a lawyer we would want to doublecheck for ourselves.
> ...


Ok when we first looked at houses we immediately ignored the agents opinions, even though the agent we are using here has an excellent reputation, but armed with 2 years research I wanted to make sure I was asking the questions. In his defence we have not heard the traditional Andalucian estate agent line " not a problem, do not worry!"

We narrowed properties down and then started asking questions about Catastrales etc. As with rural properties there are always issues, No house on Escritura or not on the Catastral however once we narrowed down, the lawyer did her work. She got us copies of the Catastrales and we were able to double check the information on this site and on the casastrale


Goolzoom . https://www1.sedecatastro.gob.es/OVCFrames.aspx?TIPO=Consulta

However the most important bit re this is the clauses that are in the contract for the seller to have done, before we complete, in our case it is straight forward. But it was important to get all those I's dotted.

The main thing for me is that as I said previous you have to be comfortable with your lawyer, and nothing about buying a house in the campo is clear cut and straightforward, you just need to make sure that you keep a head on you at all times and not be swayed by the pretty pretty


PS

Anyone got any good links re solar systems and satellite systems

Ta
x


----------



## Inalra (Mar 19, 2014)

jojo said:


> Can you not get residencia when you're living at your FILs address??? I'm sure someone with more knowledge than me will come along and be able answer your questions more definitively - I'm hopeless on passport questions lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


That's what I was planning to do but cambio said that they couldn't without rental contract or title deeds and obviously we will have neither of these whilst living with FIL. I think we may have to look into the passport thing at some point anyway, it might make the children's lives easier down the line but I just didn't want the added hassle, not at this stage anyway.....


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Inaira

Yes no rental agreement / house deeds no residencia. however , maybe you could arrange a rental agreement that is recognised with you FIL. Again i have to re-iterate, one of the lessons I have learnt since arriving here is that whatever you read before you come, will not be exactly what you find on the ground here, and it is all so very dependent on where you are. These are questions that you need to be asking your local government offices if this is important to you, we do not have children etc so not such as rush for us


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Inalra said:


> That's what I was planning to do but cambio said that they couldn't without rental contract or title deeds and obviously we will have neither of these whilst living with FIL. I think we may have to look into the passport thing at some point anyway, it might make the children's lives easier down the line but I just didn't want the added hassle, not at this stage anyway.....


 You take your FIL and/or his documents with you lol!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Inalra (Mar 19, 2014)

jojo said:


> You take your FIL and/or his documents with you lol!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Lol!! I can see this happening a lot! :lol: Thanks for the info cambio and please keep the updates coming


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Inalra said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Sorry maybe I wasn't very clear. We will be there with the intention of being resident but will just be living with my father in law (who is Spanish) until we get ourselves settled and find the right house. I will be looking to get my four year old daughter into infancia so having the residencia sorted will be quite important to us. I'm now wondering whether I should apply for Spanish passports for my three little ones (aged 4, 2 and 1) to ease the process. They currently have British passports but are entitled to Spanish nationality through their dad. Any advice? Thank you


you can register as resident & on the padrón (padrón is the important bit for school in any case) while living at your FIL's - he would have to sign something to say that you were living with him & that's why you don't have a rental contract

having Spanish nationality won't make any difference to getting into school - you & the kids have to be on the padrón for that, regardless of nationality

they don't have to be registered as resident to get into school

if your kids had Spanish passports then they wouldn't have to register as resident at all, just as your husband won't - you will though, & as long as you have the paperwork in order it's actually done on the spot


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

cambio said:


> Ok when we first looked at houses we immediately ignored the agents opinions, even though the agent we are using here has an excellent reputation, but armed with 2 years research I wanted to make sure I was asking the questions. In his defence we have not heard the traditional Andalucian estate agent line " not a problem, do not worry!"
> 
> We narrowed properties down and then started asking questions about Catastrales etc. As with rural properties there are always issues, No house on Escritura or not on the Catastral however once we narrowed down, the lawyer did her work. She got us copies of the Catastrales and we were able to double check the information on this site and on the casastrale
> 
> ...


As I always say Research Research Research - There is absolutely no substitute for it. It certainly paid off for us and is now doing so for Cambio.

Regarding the solar - for hot water is OK and great idea, for PV the govt. are proposing/may have already done so, to charge people who are generating their own electricity because they constitute a loss of business fr the power companies who can't afford all the backhanders they are giving to the politicians, if people produce their own electricity..

Satellite - you may be lucky and still have a signal or you might not be.


----------



## Inalra (Mar 19, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> you can register as resident & on the padrón (padrón is the important bit for school in any case) while living at your FIL's - he would have to sign something to say that you were living with him & that's why you don't have a rental contract
> 
> having Spanish nationality won't make any difference to getting into school - you & the kids have to be on the padrón for that, regardless of nationality
> 
> ...


Thank you for this- that's very helpful


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Cheers Cambio for the info and that link. It was the one I had seen before.

You mention the clause in the contract on what the owner can do before they leave, that's a good tip as it isn't something that immediately springs to mind.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Inalra said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Sorry maybe I wasn't very clear. We will be there with the intention of being resident but will just be living with my father in law (who is Spanish) until we get ourselves settled and find the right house. I will be looking to get my four year old daughter into infancia so having the residencia sorted will be quite important to us. I'm now wondering whether I should apply for Spanish passports for my three little ones (aged 4, 2 and 1) to ease the process. They currently have British passports but are entitled to Spanish nationality through their dad. Any advice? Thank you


You go to your local _Registro Civil_ to get Spanish nationality for your little ones. We did it for ours, their father being half Spanish and half English. Be aware that they will want originals of all documentation - birth certificates for them, their parents and, if I recall correctly, even grandparents, plus marriage certificate, so get them before you leave the UK, with spares as insurance!

We did this over a decade ago. It took over a year from start to finish, of course.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Solar systems? We live in one and at the moment on planet Earth. But I hear tell of a planned trip (one way, sadly) to Mars in about 8 years time so that could be an option. Satellite systems are different and tend to be very small, full of electronic gubbins and nowhere for you to chill out (although it is very very cold in space).

I hope that helps. It's Tuesday and I don't really function on a Tuesday.


----------

